

Is Apple Getting Too Greedy? - msravi
http://newsgrange.com/is-apple-getting-too-greedy-demands-30-cut-of-in-app-subscriptions/

======
originalgeek
Comparing the 30% commission to a transaction processing service is a bit
ludicrous. A transaction processor does not provide a marketplace for you to
sell your products, they just process the transaction.

Apple's cut on in-app purchase is more akin to an affiliate marketing network
or selling your wares on an internet marketplace like Amazon, than it is to a
transaction processor. You're free to go make your own sales however you
choose, but when your affiliate or marketplace makes the sale for you, they
get a cut.

That said, I believe 30% is a bit much. Between 15% and 20% is more commonly
found in the industry. And even that, I consider to be exorbitant.

------
Synaesthesia
Before you level this accusation, think about Apple's history. Haven't they
always been like this? Forgotten the $500-600 iPhone? The $2000 for an entry-
level MacBook Pro?

